# Bach: Mass in B minor



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Stephen Layton / Trinity College Choir, Cambridge
Bach: Mass in B minor

Release Date March 2, 2018
Duration01:47:30
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateJanuary 12, 2017 - January 16, 2017
Recording Location
Trinity College Chapel, Cambridge

3/5


----------

